# Drill bits



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

What does everybody prefer for brands of drill bits? Spades, augers, UNIs, holes, etc..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I pretty much will use what my supplier sells. I know the augers are greenlee and they are fine. Can't remember what the hole saws are-- I think Lennox


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Greenlee for augers and milwaukee for everything else.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

We use the Wood chuck system for drilling wood. 

Uni bits I usually buy cheapie s

Hole saws I try to get Lennox.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

HF augers (3 pack) 
HF step bits, 8 yrs and still ok.
HD hole saws, do not know what brand.
Bosh daredevil spade bits. Stay squared up or might sprang your wrist.
Irwin twist bits, bought in set.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 25, 2012)

Standard drill bits, I just buy cheap Ryobi. I used to buy DeWalt or Milwaukee I figure someone always ends up breaking one or dulls it out. Or I just lose them :O. Thus I figure it's better just to buy cheap ones more often. 

Unibits, I have an Irwin and a Greenlee. I prefer the Greenlee

Augers, my Milwaukee is awesome.

Spades, I can't remember, I don't use them much.

Hole saws are also Milwaukee. However, my company replaces them with Lennox as they break down so now it's a mix.

My taps are Greenlee. I love those babies. The tap and drill bit are the same bit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I have no preference ....... because i trash them all..... ~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Greenlee augers, Lenox hole saws, just bought a kit of them. I'm real happy with it.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> I have no preference ....... because i trash them all..... ~CS~


Whatever the firms, I used to work for bought or what I pick up at thrift stores or garage sales. The gold colored jobs were Barnes.


----------



## Batfink (Jul 9, 2014)

Ruko bits, taps, unibits and hole saws
Daredevil spades


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

like c.s., itrash them all, but i learned how to put a good edge on a spade bit just with a bench grinder. on some jobs i have to do 4 or 5 bits a day! old plaster sucks!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I always go back to Daredevil spades.

Irwin is another word for "garbage".


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

burnt up a daredevil bit today on the first hole!:no:


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

papaotis said:


> burnt up a daredevil bit today on the first hole!:no:


Hole in want???


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I like the Lenox carbide cutters and Ideal titanium step bits. If they are used correctly, they last


----------



## nbb (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm amazed the Bosch daredevil spade bits are as cheap as they are, considering how well they hold up.

I use cheap Ryobi twist bits (found them clearance for $4 at a HD which usually has the kit at $10, bought them out) and although they don't stay as sharp as my DeWalts, still were a great value.

I am a big fan of Greenlee's unibit, and still have one from over a year ago before Lowe's decided it hates electricians.

Masonry bits are all Bosch, and impact bits are DeWalt. I love my Milwaukee power tools and sawzall blades, but had a bad experience with their shockwave "impact rated" bits and will never buy Milwaukee bits again.

Had a great US made Klein carbide cutter, and tried to replace it with a Taiwan made bit, it is junk.

Always had good luck with Lenox hole-saw bits.


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

Considering I use my fuel Impact for just about everything, I use either Dewalt or Milwaukee impact rated thin wall hole saws-http://www.milwaukeetool.com/press-...ve-thin-wall-hole-saws-40-faster-cuts-2x-life

Dewalts titanium Impact step bit-http://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWA1789IR-8-Inch-1-1-8-Inch-Impact/dp/B0090IHBQE
I have a klein and Milwaukee step bit for larger applications.

and again either Dewalt or Milwaukee Impact rated twist bits-http://www.dewalt.com/tool-parts/impact-driver-ready-accessories-drill-bits-dd5008.aspx....they are made from a single peice of metal and last much longer than other 1/4" hex shank bits.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't used a spade bit in years. Mostly augers and self feeds for me. What do ya'll use them for?


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

A Daredevil spade works well with a quick change extension. If you get into a tight spot, you can take off the extension and just use the bit. Store here has them on sale for $2.50 each (good price here in Bendover). Hope they have lots of stock because I'll buy a bucket full.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Dewalt drill bits. Greenlee augers. Bosch spade bits when I need them, ideal carbide hole saws for 1/2, 3/4 and 1" sizes, there's a supply co here that sells an off brand ITM of those and they work good. And Lennox hole saws.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Always had good luck with Greenlee uni bits.

I'm highly skilled at finding nails with spade bits so I buy whatever is cheap.

Lenox hole saws are great.

The dewalt thin wall impact rated hole saws are amazing for drilling out studs and panels and such. Can't believe HD stopped carrying them, except maybe because homeowners and DIYers have no use for them.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

icemanjc said:


> My taps are Greenlee. I love those babies. The tap and drill bit are the same bit.


I have broke more of those than I have successfully used.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

I love them too. And I break them too!


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

Bits- Wera. Well worth the money
Auger- Milwaukee or Greenlee 
Spades- bosch daredevils
Hole saws- irwin. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

